# Loop/Programmschleife mit Logo



## Altair (27 Juni 2011)

Guten Tag Allerseits.

Ich habe mich über das mitgelieferte Handbuch der Logo mit den meisten Funktionen vertraut gemacht, aber ich habe bislang (auch nicht über die Forensuche) keinen Ansatz gefunden, wie man mit der Logo Loops programmiert. Da das scheinbar keiner macht, bin ich vermutlich in eine gedankliche Sackgasse geraten.

Die Anforderung an die komplette Steuerung sieht so aus:

 Schlittensteuerung
  Es gibt einen Motor mit 2 Laufrichtungen (Schütz K1 und K2 (Ausgang A1 und A2)), eine Bremse (Schütz K3(Ausgang A3)) und drei Lagenschalter (Oben S3, Mitte S4 und Unten S5).
  Bremse ist immer an, wenn kein Motor läuft. Könnte ich auch fest verdrahten, aber ich will später vielleicht mit dem Bremsverhalten spielen, daher lieber über die Steuerung.
  Der Zyklus soll eine variable Häufigkeit haben, mindestens 2  Zyklen,  max. 10 Zyklen (wobei nach oben keine Begrenzung sein muss).
  Über eine Freigabetaster S1 soll die Schlittensteuerung freigegeben werden (Eingang E1). Mehrfaches drücken des Tasters soll auch eine entsprechende Zahl an Freigaben speichern.
  Die Freigabe soll an einer Signalleuchte H1 angezeigt werden (Ausgang A4)
  Mit einem Starttaster S2 soll der Zyklus ausgelöst werden (Eingang E2)
  Zyklus Ablauf:
  Freigabezahl um 1 reduzieren, ist die Freigabe nur 1 dann anschließend H1 ausschalten. (Während des Zyklus darf ein weiteres Drücken von S2 keinerlei Auswirkung haben, drücken von S1 soll die Freigaben weiter nach oben zählen)
  Anfahren obere Position, 5 Sekunden Pause (obere Pausenzeit muss über Prosein)
  Anfahren mittlere Position, 5 Sekunden Pause (mittlere Pausenzeit muss variabel sein)
  START SCHLEIFE: Wenn Häufigkeit >1 und gewünschte Häufigkeit noch nicht erreicht, dann
-          Anfahren obere Position, 5 Sekunden Pause (obere Pausenzeit muss ANDERE Variabel wie vorher sein)
-          Anfahren mittlere Position, 5 Sekunden Pause (mittlere Pausenzeit muss ANDERE Variabel wie vorher sein)
-          zurück zu START SCHLEIFE
  sonst: Anfahren untere Position und Zyklusende

Mein Problem ist vermutlich, das ich das mit einer Schleife lösen will und ich das anders lösen sollte?

Ein Link zum Nachlesen wäre mir das liebste, damit ich das auch verstehe. Vielleicht kann ich das vorher in ein Logikdiagramm umsetzen? Es handelt sich zwar jetzt um eine konkrete Anforderung, aber ich möchte schon lernen diese Steuerung zu programmieren.

Liebe Grüße,
Axel


----------



## Blockmove (27 Juni 2011)

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass du dein Problem mit einer Schrittkette lösen kannst

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## det (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo Axel,

für die Schleifenanzahl würde ich einen Zähler nehmen. Die variablen Zeiten der einzelnen Positionen kannst Du über die Analogeingänge mit einem Potie realisieren (AI > Skalieren > Zeit, zuweisen). Wenn Du dem Ganzen noch ein Textdisplay spendierst, kannste die aktuellen Werte auch noch komfortabel ablesen.

Grüße Detlef


----------

